# Watch Face Building Software



## Guest

Hi All,

I've been playing with developing an application for designing watch and clock faces.

You can see my work in progress here. It's early days, there's no save or load yet, and I'm working on a separate editor for hands. However, what you can play with is creating layers for index markers, numbers and concentric circles.

There are some sizing issues I need to fix - so it looks best full screen.

Use the_ Add Layer _button on the bottom toolbar to create additional layers, and the _Layer Type _select to switch between different layer modes.

For example, to create a nice 'railroad' effect, you can create one lines layer with a radius of 205 and a line length of 5, and a second circles layer consisting of 2 circles with a separation of 5.

The numbers layers allow you to select what numbers apply to that layer - to turn numbers on and off, click the numbers in the right hand toolbar. This allows you to have one font for 3, 6, 9 and 12 and another for the rest, or whatever you fancy.

Have a play! I'd love to see any funky results - sadly, you'll have to screen grab to post your masterpieces.

In the meantime, I hope to have the hands editor finished over the week.

For the spods - this is written in Adobe Flex and uses the Cairgorm framework. It does need Flash Player 9 to work.

Simon


----------



## Eeeb

*Fun!* :-!

Now if you can get lume inkjet cartridges!!! :-d


----------



## LTH

great

could you add a DAY and DATE layer type ?
and a push button "I want this watch ready soon now" ? ;-)


----------

